# computer does not recognize keyboard or mouse



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have an interesting dilemma with a client that has me stumped. Hope someone has some ideas for me. She dropped off a Dell Inspiron desktop, about five years old, for cleaning, etc. No keyboard, mouse or monitor! I plugged in a monitor from another computer--works fine. We scared up a USB mouse (Logitech) and three different keyboards. The USB keyboard plugs in, but there appears to be something wrong with the connection for the old-fashioned round-plug keyboards--cannot get them to plug into the port. I suspect bent prongs. Anyway . . . the computer will not recognize the peripherals, and because I have no keyboard or mouse, I cannot load drivers for them, or get past the user account page at all! No setup or CD screen, because I have no functioning keyboard or mouse. I thought the "plug and play" feature would automatically recognize them, but no luck. 

Help!


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I do not mess with dells too much however I would surmise that the usb keyboard function in the bios is set to disable. Have you asked the owner what type of keyboard/mouse they use?


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

Ahh, the old catch 22!! You have to enable USB Legacy support in the BIOS to get the USB keyboard to work and you can't do that because it requires a PS-2 keyboard to get to the BIOS setup. No option but to get the PS-2 connector fixed. It can't have "bent pins" in the computer connector because that is a female connection.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Or get a USB -> PS2 keyboard adapter.


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

What good would that do if the PS-2 connector on the computer is broken?


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Lewmur,
I think you got lost as you said yourself it couldn't be the PS2 port as it's female. Then he'd still have to try to use it via the adaptor to be sure it isn't working. Also there may be something jammed into a socket or two of the port preventing the plug from going in. Also if he doesn't have enough light he may not be plugging it correctly or it may not be a PS2 port. Aren't mice and keyboard plugs different? I don't know that they are or aren't. I'm thinking one has that large plastic guide pin and one doesn't.
At five years old I'd expect the OS to have a USB program that would recognize the plugged in board.


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm not the one who is lost. I did NOT say it couldn't be the PS-2 connector. I said it couldn't be a BENT PIN in that connector. The original post indicated it WAS a problem with that connector because the problem existed with more than one keyboard. If the multiple keyboards won't work with the connector, then what makes you think the adapter will?

Normally, this problem is caused by a blown fuse in the PSU that supplies the voltage just for the PS-2 connector. It gets blown by plugging in a keyboard while the computer is running. Sometimes there is a jumper on the board to bypass the problem.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

tgrover54, you might see if there's anything obstructing any of the connectors on the PS/2 keyboard port. If so, you might be able to clear it. You may also need the original keyboard and mouse. Some older Dells (and Gateways) don't always recognize generic USB keyboards or mice.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

Didn't mean to upset you lewmur but he said he could not plug into the port. So we don't know if it works unless he can plug into it. Thus trying the adapter. 
He postulated that one of the prongs may be bent. A prong is usually a part of a plug not a socket. So we do not know he can't plug into the port until he tries a new plug to be sure. Then we'll be able to find out if the port is broken. 
Its one of the facts of life with computers at the moment, that he may have to buy a keyboard and mouse with a program disc to get access to find out if he has the right drivers or a port problem. I recomend Malwart you can get both for about $25 or so.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If both PS/2 and USB don't work all I can think of is resetting the CMOS, that might give USB again if it's on by default in the Bios.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. I've taken a closer look at this computer. It is a Dell XPS 400. My research shows these first came out in 2006, so it isn't that old. The port is NOT a PS/2! While the PS/2 plug on the keyboards I have has the prongs in a circle with another straight prong at the bottom center, this computer only has one circular port on it--and the holes are in two straight rows across with another small one at the top. I have looked at all kinds of sites showing connectors, and have not seen any with this type of connector. I cannot load software for the mouse because I cannot get past the user account screen, and the computer will not recognize either the USB mouse or keyboard. I am at a loss. Buying a keyboard and mouse with a program disc is a waste of time, because I cannot get a CD to run. I am at the point of telling the client to dump the computer.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

That port is likely to be s-video.


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

Veryfrustratedus said:


> Didn't mean to upset you lewmur but he said he could not plug into the port. So we don't know if it works unless he can plug into it. .


If you don't mean to upset people, then don't tell them they're "lost". I asked you a simple question. "If the keyboards won't work in the connector, then why would an adapter? I didn't accuse you of being lost. I didn't make any remarks about you at all.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I need help here, so you might want to take that conversation elsewhere. Any suggestions? The computer will not recognize the USB keyboard or house, even though the mouse is clearly "on," with the red light showing.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/xps400/sm/index.htm

According to above link, this machine has no PS2 connectors for mouse or KB - strictly USB. The specs don't show a VGA/DVI connection, so suspect the round plug is on the vid card to be s-video as DaveBurnett stated. Doesn't mean someone could not have installed a PS2 PCI card, but sure wouldn't comprehend why, even if USB ports had failed - installing a multi-port USB PCI card would be more prudent. If you have a PS2 connected KB you will need a KB USB/PS2 adapter that allows USB KB to operate, also stated by DaveBurnett. *A plain old mouse PS2 to USB adapter interface will not work with a keyboard. *You need the USB/PS2 KB adapter or a USB KB.

http://www.cyberguys.com/product-details/?productid=10134&core_cross=SEARCH#page=page-1

http://www.cyberguys.com/product-details/?productid=4850&core_cross=SEARCH#page=page-1

I have one each of these for working on computers without PS2 keyboard and/or to be able to use my old PS2 KB on newer units that do not have PS2 KB connections.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Wino. From the responses I am getting, it sounds like my USB KB and Mouse ought to be operating fine. The mouse (as I said) does light up, but the cursor does not move. The keyboard (plugged into a USB I tested with the mouse to be sure it lit up) still shows "keyboard failure" on boot. So it sounds like I need to tell this client that she needs to get a technician to repair/replace the USB ports, because the computer is not recognizing them??


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Do you have a USB thumb drive you can test USB ports? If it's recognized and usable, nothing wrong with the USB ports. It would be rare (not impossible) to lose all the USB ports - I'd be more suspect of the mouse & KB.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sure, I have a flash drive--but how do I test it if the computer cannot get past the user interface, and I cannot boot to the BIOS because the keyboard will not work? The strange thing is that there are 3 USB ports that will light up the mouse, but they will not allow either the mouse or KB to function.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

OOPS, my bad.  If machine can boot all the way to desk top when you plug the flash drive it should show up as new drive in a window or show it is ready to use (I'm presuming you mean desktop when you say User Interface). I'd also boot (if possible) without mouse or KB attached and plug them after full boot one at a time to see if recognized.

Still suspect mouse/KB. If you can get a mouse to work you would be able to use the on board Windows KB in start>programs>accessories>screen keyboard. Or vice versa, use the on board keyboard to navigate without mouse.


----------



## Veryfrustratedus (Dec 6, 2009)

You can test the keyboard and mouse in the computer you are using to get online. The other thing I can think of is a wireless mouse. I have a Microsoft wireless mouse and the thumb drive contains the drivers and automatically installs them or it triggered the laptop to install existing drivers. My machine is 2007 and the other one was 2005 or 06. 
This may also be true of wireless keyboards but you'd have to be sure about the USB's being ok first.
Otherwise I agree with resetting CMOS as a possibility of fixing the recognition problem.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tips. The problem is it does NOT boot to the desktop. It boots to the User Accounts page, and there is no way to get past that. I'm not positive it has wireless, but may try a wireless mouse for the heck of it to see what happens, and try the onboard KB--I wasn't aware of this. Very cool!


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

I just ran across this program trying to find a way to boot with no mouse or KB. Seems interesting if you can get the problematic PC connected to the internet and access it with the program (it's free):

http://www.tightvnc.com/


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Here are my latest results. Used the wireless mouse. No luck. Still cannot get past the user accounts page. Plug the USB into any of 7 ports, nothing happens. Plug it in before booting, cannot boot at all. I looked up resetting the CMOS. It looks like you remove the battery and the CMOS plus for a couple of minutes, then replace them. Any guarantee this would cause the computer to recognize the USB ports?

The download is interesting. I could use an ethernet cable to connect to my router and try it--I'll see if my client wants me to try this. I'm thinking all this is more trouble than it's worth, but . . .


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

No guarantee on the CMOS reset, but worth a try. I had a flash BIOS update go south once and figured I had a new door stop, but removing CMOS battery and reinserting cleared the screw up. It's worth a try - in fact I would replace with a new battery while at it (usually a CR2032 and cheap).


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll see if the client wants me to do this. Could be a cool new thing to learn (I'm generally a software and network setup consultant). I downloaded the tightvnc and tried to use it. Connected the bad computer to my router with ethernet. Unfortunately, my computer couldn't access it, and you have to be able to get into it to give permission with the program in order for it to work. So, no luck. I uninstalled, because my TrendMicro was going crazy with warnings when I downloaded it--I figured I didn't want it sitting on my computer.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I would just like to point out a few things :- 

You can't use a wireless mouse or keyboard if the dongle plugs into a USB port and the USB ports aren't working.

You can't run TightVNC without an OS so if you can't run an OS you can't run TightVNC.
For TightVNC to work software needs to run on both PCs.

You can't install drivers for anything if you can't run the OS first.

You can't make an ethernet connection to a computer that isn't running an OS.

Like I said before try resetting the CMOS, no guarantee it will do any good but you've got nothing to lose, if that doesn't help I think you're SOL.

Oh and if it won't even boot with a USB device (keyboard ?) connected there is something seriously wrong.


----------



## fodelement (Feb 14, 2009)

I have seen this oddly many times before on older dells or on units that had a specific infection removed from MalwareBytes. This dose not seem like a hardware issue at all to me. I would check the uper lower filters for the mouse and keyboard. I bet you $100 that they are not set properly. Does not explain the not loading with a USB device plugged in though.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> You can't use a wireless mouse or keyboard if the dongle plugs into a USB port and the USB ports aren't working.


 Not quite true always. I have a wireless PS2 desk set


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Interesting comments, thanks. The only USB item that prevented the OS from loading was the wireless mouse. It always loads with the USB keyboard or mouse plugged in. The problem is that I cannot get past the User Accounts screen because I have no way of selecting a user. I do not understand what "checking the uper lower filters for the mouse and keyboard" means. How would I do that? Of course, you are right that I could not either load driver software or run TightVNC--not because there is no OS running, but because I cannot get to it without choosing a User Account. The TightVNC requires me to approve the connection on the target computer, and obviously I cannot do that. I proposed to the client that I try to reset the CMOS to see if the USB would work, and she says she probably will ask me to try that. On many older computers, I have found that one or more USB ports no longer work--but this one does power the mouse with at least three of them. It lights up, but just will not move the cursor. I'm hopeful that resetting the BIOS and CMOS will cause the computer to recognize the USB connections. Am I on the right track?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It might, and being that it has no PS2 ports, one would expect the default to enable them in and recognise USB keyboard use in the BIOS.


----------



## fodelement (Feb 14, 2009)

Do you have anyway of accessing the registry of the said unit? Like using a PE disk?


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what a PE disk is, but I have no way of using any disk at this point, because I cannot use a KB or mouse. I've just had the computer plugged in overnight, hoping this will have put more charge into the battery. This was a suggestion for computers that sat for months (as this one did) without being turned on. I'm hoping to reset the BIOS battery and see if that resets the USB ports.


----------



## fodelement (Feb 14, 2009)

So can you get into the bios at all (F2) or does the keyboard not work at all when the computer post?


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

At this point, the keyboard does not work at all. I have had the computer plugged in for over 24 hours. Today, I will reattach all peripherals and see if charging the battery has enabled the USB ports. If not, I will try reseting the BIOS by removing and resetting the battery to see if that works. Until I can get working USB ports, I have no keyboard or mouse.


----------



## catlady13 (Aug 4, 2003)

This may seem silly but couldn't you ask them to bring in the original mouse and keyboard?


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ah, if only it were so easy! This client had this computer in a closet, hadn't used it for at least a year, and then there was a move in between. No idea where the original mouse and keyboard are--so we "borrowed" USB mouse and keyboard from other computers. There are no PS/2 connectors on these computers, so this is all there is.


----------



## Courtneyc (Dec 7, 2003)

Just bypass all the headache alltogether. Beg, borrow, steal, or buy a compatible PCI/PCIe USB card and plug it in the computer. It does not require drivers and will be accessed by the BIOS before Windows starts. Start Windows and wait. Eventually, even before you log into Windows, the keyboard and mouse will be activated. You can tell the keyboard works because pressing the Caps Lock key should turn a light on the keyboard (if one exists), and show the CAPS LOCK warning in the password block on the login screen. Once you are in, configure what you need, shut down, and take back your card.

By the way, the battery in the computer only powers the CMOS (and real-time clock), which is only read by the BIOS when the computer boots. It has nothing to do with the USB or PS/2 plugs.

Courtney


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

Okay, here are my results. I tested the keyboard and mouse on a laptop--both work fine, are instantly recognized, no problem. So it's not the peripheral hardware. Reset both the BIOS battery (held out for about 20 minutes and reseated) and the CMOS (switched prongs and reset per instructions from Dell documentation). Reconnected all peripherals, using USB ports that light the mouse, so I know they have power. Turned on computer--same thing: keyboard failure, diskette failure. Now, it won't boot to Windows because it wants me to reset the BIOS. Still no keyboard or mouse working. I read on the Dell forum that several people have had this problem. Most ended up having to replace the motherboard (achhh). One suggested resetting the CPU. Not sure how to do this. Any other suggestions out there--I'm about at my wit's end here.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Reset the CPU by removing it and replacing.


----------



## tgrover54 (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm afraid that is beyond my expertise. I think it's time to pass this one on to a computer technician and see if it is salvagable. thanks for all your help.


----------

